# Dynaudio X34 or X38 for small condo HT



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

In a small condo with a room that is 15.5' x 28.25' with the HT on the wide wall (438 sq ft total and 7'- 8' listening distance), which would be the better Dynaudio Front Speakers to use, the Excite X34 or the X38 (no sub will be used because it is a condo plus cost IS a consideration) . Normal listening levels will be 60-70db for normal listening of TV/Music and no higher than 70-80 for HT (an occasional music). A pair of X14 would be used for surrounds and a center will be used. (Audyssey will be used for room EQ and Dynamic EQ as listening levels will be low.) The reviews that I am reading seem to really like the X34 and this is the direction I am leaning. I have not been able to listen to both of these speakers in the same location and not against may other speakers I could use for this application (Focal Aria Series is also being considered). If anyone could comment about using the Forcal Aria 926 instead these Dynaudio Excite X34 / X38 it would also be appreciated.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

What will you be driving them with? The X34's have an 86dB efficiency rating, which isn't great. The X38's are a little better in that regard and they extend a bit deeper as well, which could prove beneficial given the fact you won't be using a sub.


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

theJman said:


> What will you be driving them with? The X34's have an 86dB efficiency rating, which isn't great. The X38's are a little better in that regard and they extend a bit deeper as well, which could prove beneficial given the fact you won't be using a sub.


At this point I am planning to go with the Denon X7200 as my wife insists "no separates". But note the expected low levels that I will be operating these speakers as given above. I expect to have a fair amount of headroom available from the internal amps within this unit for normal CONDO listening levels. And after Audyssey, I wonder how much of a difference I will see on LF output (with no subs) at these low listening levels between the X34 and X38?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't envision that receiver having a problem driving either of those speakers, so the choice comes down to budget and preferences at this point. You can't go wrong with either ot them really.


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

Have you considered any other choices besides the two?

In my opinion, with the DM and Excite series you are paying for the Dynaudio name. You can do better for the money than the Excites.

I had Dynaudio Audience 72SE years ago which retailed for $2800. I felt they were severely overpriced. They did not sound like $3k speakers. Then I moved to the Contour S1.4 and finally felt that I got my money worth.

My advice is that if you have't already, look at other speakers from other brands at the x34 price point.
Look at Monitor Audio, PSB, KEF, Wharfedale, and maybe even B&W and Paradigm.


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

Lulimet said:


> Have you considered any other choices besides the two?
> 
> My advice is that if you have't already, look at other speakers from other brands at the x34 price point.
> Look at Monitor Audio, PSB, KEF, Wharfedale, and maybe even B&W and Paradigm.


I have (and will continue to) auditioned ALL of the above recommended speakers in my price range and for now have narrowed it down to the Dynaudio Excite and Focal Aria. The Dynaudio did not originally appear on my wish list due to the high price of the Focus models on up within their line until I heard the Xeo (which is based on the X34) at CEDIA and since I have listened favorably to the updated Excite range at two different dealers.

All of the speakers you mention are good and may work equally as well. But it is the Dynadio Excite and Focal that right now are having the most emotional impact on me. I hope to be auditioning the Philharmonic Slim Jr and Ascend Sierra within the next month or two so I am still open to other suggestions within my cost range. I also hope to listen to both the Excite and Aria at other dealers (though it will be a bit of a drive) to form more of an opinion as to brand and model, plus I will be going to the New York Audio Show this weekend for new ideas. I am trying to stay open minded and will re-look at the brands you recommend . But for now, I am trying to find opinions between the X34 and X38 (and Focal Aria 926) when operated with no sub in a small room at a very low volume due to this install being in a Condo with all of its noise restrictions.

Thanks

Chuck


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

It sounds like you have done your home work and are in the right path. 
I don't know what I would choose between the Excite and Aria. I haven't listened to any of the two.
My experience with Focal is with the Chorus line. I had a set for a few months after I sold the Dynaudio Contours.


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

Does anyone know the crossover frequencies that Dynaudio uses in the X14, X34 and X38? How do they compare to the crossover points used in their Focus line?


----------



## Weazy (Oct 29, 2014)

Chucka said:


> I hope to be auditioning the Philharmonic Slim Jr and Ascend Sierra within the next month or two so I am still open to other suggestions within my cost range.
> 
> Chuck


Chuck, 
Have you demo'd the Phil Jrs yet? If so, I'm curious how you liked them. I'm about to pull the trigger on those myself


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

Weazy said:


> Chuck,
> Have you demo'd the Phil Jrs yet? If so, I'm curious how you liked them. I'm about to pull the trigger on those myself


I am hoping to hear that I can travel to Maryland in the next couple of months to hear these and the Slim Jt Towers. I did get to hear the Ascend Sierra-2 and they are now very much on my short list - excellent speakers. I really like that RAAL tweeter but I also still like the Dynaudio tweeters. I am trying to stay open minded as I have a little time before I have to make a final decision.


----------



## Weazy (Oct 29, 2014)

Chucka said:


> I am hoping to hear that I can travel to Maryland in the next couple of months to hear these and the Slim Jt Towers. I did get to hear the Ascend Sierra-2 and they are now very much on my short list - excellent speakers. I really like that RAAL tweeter but I also still like the Dynaudio tweeters. I am trying to stay open minded as I have a little time before I have to make a final decision.


Excellent. Thanks for the info. I really enjoy the RAAL tweeter too. Best of luck in your choice!


----------

